# TiVo subs continue to plummet



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1600085&highlight=

Interesting background to the recent decisions. Total global subs are now under 2m down over 400,000 in a year; the Virgin subscribers will very soon represent a significant percentage of the total.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

"TiVo-owned subscription net losses for the 3 months ended 31st July : 43,000"

That'll be all the UK S1 TiVi then


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think there were ever that many in use were there?


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

spitfires said:


> "TiVo-owned subscription net losses for the 3 months ended 31st July : 43,000"
> 
> That'll be all the UK S1 TiVi then


That's the net figure, later on it states cancellations for the 3 months ending July totalled 68,000.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Despite the headline, TiVo Inc share price was up USD1.40 (up 17.24%) on the day yesterday, finishing at USD9.52 - top winner on NASDAQ according to BBC News Market Data for yesterday.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

VM now have 220,000 as of 26th October with 350,000 estimated by year end - selling like hot cakes :

http://investors.virginmedia.com/imagelibrary/downloadmedia.ashx?MediaDetailsID=1239

To illustrate the speed of take-up, the company said it had installed a TiVo box into a customers home every minute of the day for July, August and September of this year

So the UK has gone from being the forgotton cousin to the golden child of TiVo ?


----------

